# Where to live



## johnkalbo (Oct 12, 2016)

hi all been to Philippines several times i live in the uk with my pinoy wife but going to retire to the philippines stayed in Angeles a few time but not really my see so where is a good place to put down roots with my family also i am a chef specialising in curry Indian and Thai maybe start a small takeaway as a hobby i have £2,000 pounds a month pension and a nice lump sum to buy a small house may be by compony contract or just in the wife name and yes i know the risks


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi we have been here in Los Banos since 2011, I am married to a Filipina since 2002 retired he and we live in the family compound and we have built our own 2 story home at the back.
Los Banos is a nice area with a large University with students around all day long.
there are many food places with new ones opening almost one a month !
Los Banos is well known for its hot spring resorts, and it only 30 mins by car or bus depending on traffic to Calambas SM or Sta Cruz and roughly 2 hours to Manila
which we rarely visit we prefer Alabang and Nuvali .
we are well known in the area as there are a few " whiteys " around and we tend to use the same places.
I feel safe here but we do have CCTV and 3 dogs !
The CCTV is mainly so we can see who is at the main gate !
as the local kids do love doorbells ! 
Overall the Philippines for us is good although
we get between us in pensions the equiv of 
just under 1000 pounds which is roughly at today exchange rate =59000 pesos
our only monthly expense is our car and utilities we often eat out as well.


----------



## johnkalbo (Oct 12, 2016)

expatuk2016 said:


> Hi we have been here in Los Banos since 2011, I am married to a Filipina since 2002 retired he and we live in the family compound and we have built our own 2 story home at the back.
> Los Banos is a nice area with a large University with students around all day long.
> there are many food places with new ones opening almost one a month !
> Los Banos is well known for its hot spring resorts, and it only 30 mins by car or bus depending on traffic to Calambas SM or Sta Cruz and roughly 2 hours to Manila
> ...


hi thank for that what is the building land price like there i would like to buy about 250 sq meters and build my Owen as you get a lot more for your money i think


----------



## johnkalbo (Oct 12, 2016)

*retired*

we would love to build our Owen home there are a lot of property sellers out there but it has to be cheaper to do it yourself with the help of local labour i know a good deal about building so i can supervise there is my wife darna and my 8 year old daughter Diane i lived in Angeles on and off for 6 years and i think its not the place for us.


----------



## vansy1 (Feb 16, 2017)

There are nice places here in the Philippines. I suggest checking first on cities or places that are safe or far from natural disasters (e.g. Typhoons). I suggest living Mid visayas like Cebu. You can also go to CDO or Davao


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

speaking for myself we live in sorsogon city and love it. don't have any problems with the locals and enjoy morning coffee with the governor at local restaurant. 
he even had his driver go to the airport and pick up nickleback99 when he flew in for a couple of days. he also treated my wife and I for a couple of days in manila at resort world last December.
but where you decide to live here in the Philippines that is a decision that you and your wife will have to make.


----------



## john001 (Feb 24, 2017)

There are definitely other places to live. I would suggest Capas, Tarlac. This is just near Angeles, but definitely peaceful with cheap lots and a lot of laborers. We currently live here.


----------



## lisawurtzbach (Nov 4, 2016)

johnkalbo said:


> hi all been to Philippines several times i live in the uk with my pinoy wife but going to retire to the philippines stayed in Angeles a few time but not really my see so where is a good place to put down roots with my family also i am a chef specialising in curry Indian and Thai maybe start a small takeaway as a hobby i have £2,000 pounds a month pension and a nice lump sum to buy a small house may be by compony contract or just in the wife name and yes i know the risks


Is your wife live in Pampanga all her life? If yes, why not start a new life there when you retire and probably put up a business on your own. Since you're a chef why not open up a little restaurant. If you don't want to experience a high cost of living better live in province because Manila according to some friends are really expensive.


----------



## blkflm6888 (Dec 18, 2016)

Pampanga is the culinary headquarters of the philippines last i read. San fernado i heard is nice i was looking at mexico, pampanga but im decades away from retirement

Sent from my SCV32 using Tapatalk


----------



## Igorot Bruh (Feb 9, 2017)

If you don't like sweltering heat and high humidity, I'd suggest Baguio. Or somewhere else within the Cordilleras, like Bontoc. A lot of English-speakers as well.


----------



## pen2rachavez (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi johnkalbo. the philippines is a geographical treasure - just dont expect the humidity to go away anytime soon. id say with your budget and your skills, you can live quite comfortably. if you love the beach i would suggest some places like Puerto Princesa, Palawan or LaUnion where people are extremely nice and land prices are still cheap (wait till the intl airport gets erected in Palawan). Los Banos and Dumaguete are University towns. Bustling with people during school terms, quite town during summers --definitely a cultural mix. Sta. Rosa is a budding city if you like to live in the suburbs. From what i know you can buy a house and lot there for about 50K GBP or put a down on a house for only a fraction of the cost and just pay monthly amortization. anywhere you choose, people here are nice to foreigners. Im sure ull love it here.


----------



## lisawurtzbach (Nov 4, 2016)

Igorot Bruh said:


> If you don't like sweltering heat and high humidity, I'd suggest Baguio. Or somewhere else within the Cordilleras, like Bontoc. A lot of English-speakers as well.


Baguio is also another option if you want cooler weather. Food also in Baguio is cheaper as far as I know since I've lived there for a month. When you go to their market ingredients are usually cheap compare in Manila and Pampanga. If you want to put up a business Baguio can be a choice too.


----------



## thepage (Apr 19, 2017)

Why not try to invest in your skills in a much smaller and booming city in the Philippines like Cebu, Davao, Bohol or in IloIlo. The cost of living in these places are much lower yet the economy or the city income is increasing.


----------



## Gee1981 (May 2, 2017)

If you have time, try to check out Bacolod City in ****** Occidental. You'd be living a comfortable life with your monthly pension. Also, I don't think we have a lot of Indian & Thai restaurant. It's worth checking.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

try different places. rent before you build. you would know where and when it's right for you.


----------



## veloso (May 5, 2017)

Do you mind sharing what you and your family prefer? near the beach? cool weather? away from the crowded place etc. that way we can recommend better.


----------



## hozpypr (Jul 5, 2014)

Igorot Bruh said:


> If you don't like sweltering heat and high humidity, I'd suggest Baguio. Or somewhere else within the Cordilleras, like Bontoc. A lot of English-speakers as well.


Have to agree with this! South of Manila there is Lipa City in Batangas. Plenty of good restaurants, malls, and a little elevation for while still hot in the day the nights are better. If you don't mind being in a tourist town Tagaytay is nice. Awesome weather and the views to Taal lake are nice.


----------

